# Can’T Write.



## Pbtman (Dec 16, 2017)

Okay. Heres my JOKE:
I go out in the boonies to make a parts delivery to a shade tree mechanic shop. I tell the man that its $83.50 and he hands me the exact amount. So, I told him that he needs to sign the invoice.
He says, mister, I cant write. Never learned. My wife does, but, she aint here.
Seriously? I replied. Well, okay. Just make your mark and Ill witness it.
So, he takes my pen and makes a rather large X, then, right next to it, he makes a wee tiny little x.
I inquired, whats the big X for? Thats my name, he replied
So, whats the little x for? I asked. He replied, Im a junior.

Hey, you asked for it.&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------

